# RedPaw PowerEdge 38k kibble for athletic dogs



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

I run or cross-country ski my 4 year old lab almost every day, 
right now about 50 miles per week, leading up to 100+ miles per week in March (xc skiing).

I feed him the highest protein/fat kibble I can find and he seems to do well on it

Red Paw 38k Extreme
http://redpawdogfood.com/products/poweredge/38k
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein: Min 38%
Crude Fat: Min 25%
Crude Fiber: Max 3.5%
Calculated Energy Basis: 33% protein, 49% fat, 18% carbohydrate

I am pleased with this kibble and I see improved endurance after switching to it last year.

Are there any potential long-term risks of feeding such a high protein/high fat kibble to a hard working lab that runs every day?

Thanks.

Skeeter


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't know, but my dogs have done extremely well on the 32K.


----------

